# Rusty Wheel hub Paint, Dealers & Audi UK



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

So I like a lot of us TT owners have the rust on the wheel hubs. Mine is on all 4 wheels and looks really bad. I contacted my local Audi Dealer (Leicester Audi) who were very unhelpful and would charge an hours labour to fix by rubbing down and painting. They said Audi do not recommend doing it so they would charge. I'm currently in contact with Audi UK who seemed a bit better and in fact are going to call me back in 48 hours time. I'm guessing they might either say fine and book me in and get it don't for free as they normal override the dealers or a flat NO.

My question is I know it's a simple just of removing the wheel and rubbing down with wet&dry paper/wire brush, but what paint should I use. The dealer told me that if they painted them that i would be back in six months as the paint will have peeled off due to heat from the disc's. Am I best to use a brake heat paint which you use on callipers? I want to retain the factory look so would go for alloy colour.

Any advice would be good as if no joy with Audi UK then I will do it myself next week. Does the paint ware off after it's been put on? anyone who has done this can you let me know which and what is best to do.

Cheers guys


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I like a lot of us TT owners have the rust on the wheel hubs. Mine is on all 4 wheels and looks really bad. I contacted my local Audi Dealer (Leicester Audi) who were very unhelpful and would charge an hours labour to fix by rubbing down and painting. They said Audi do not recommend doing it so they would charge. I'm currently in contact with Audi UK who seemed a bit better and in fact are going to call me back in 48 hours time. I'm guessing they might either say fine and book me in and get it don't for free as they normal override the dealers or a flat NO.
> 
> ...


It's all here: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1180106

I had the same thing with my MK2 TTS, no joy from the dealer. Had a chat with Audi Customer Service, a few days later the dealer called me back. I went to see them, the manager then said they'd paint the hubs with anything I wanted them to and if the rust came back, they'd paint the again.
Smooth Hammerite. Had the car 5yrs, cleaned the alloys with Iron X wheel cleaner... The paint held up.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

I got mine repainted by my Audi dealer for free, although it meant speaking to the correct person.
The first person I spoke to at Audi was a general employee that checks in cars for service & had no say it what gets done or doesnt, so they tried to give me some generic response about how its expected.
I then phoned back another time & spoke to someone else that was more human (i.e. could understand that any reasonable person should not accept this), and they said theyd repaint it for free. He did provide a 'get out clause' of how people sometimes take hamerrite/etc to it, but it usually reoccurs so it'll need done more than once.

It hasnt been too long since they repainted, so I dont know how well it'll actually last or whether it'll start rusting after a month or 2.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

The rust is on the brake disk, not the wheel hub.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

barry_m2 said:


> The rust is on the brake disk, not the wheel hub.


Its not on the part of the disc that the calliper touches but on the round hub bit?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Fairly sure everyone who's complained about rust, it's been on the hub, not the disc


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah cos rust on a disc comes off as soon as you brake. Also I don't mean the top side vented part of the disc either!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

The 'hub' that goes rusty is part of the brake disc.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes you are right, it is the brake disc! sorry my mistake!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Technically speaking it's the " Top Hat ".

If it was of a quality like that of the mk1 then it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Everyone else has had it done free including myself, no quibbles.

Tell em bollocks and to get it sorted


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

"NEVER MIND THE BOLLOCKS," here's your painted top hat Sir


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which dealers have painted and sorted out the rusty hubs?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's not just a TT problem. Here's two pics of the rusty hubs on a 6mth (yes, only 6 months!) old £100k+ RS6...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kmpowell said:


> It's not just a TT problem. Here's two pics of the rusty hubs on a 6mth (yes, only 6 months!) old £100k+ RS6...


It does make me wonder if these components can rust so easily after such a short time,what else is rusting away out of sight :?

The four rings ain't necessarily a precursor of quality...


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Just thinking that of all the different cars Ive driven Ive never had the same issue (from very cheap upwards). 
Then I just remembered there is 1 thing that I got a similar thing on - a Ducati motorcycle that rusted around were the wheel joins the axle & caused the bearings to mess up while riding. Who owns Ducati? Audi thats who.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

When I first sounded out the dealer about my rusty hubs I got the usually they all do that. I pointed out I bought the car with my own money and the love the sales guy was showing me, "I'd be well looked after as a valued customer" was still ringing in my ears... The service guy when off and came back with a disc from stock, announcing see they're all like it while pointing at the rust!
My Cayman is almost 3yrs old and no hub rust... I can only presume Audi don't see it as a big issue. Not good for their premium credentials in my book.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

He probably went and got a rusty hub from someone who currently had their car in to get it sorted


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

It's not just Audi, I've had the same problem with BMW and Jaguar on used cars. If you're really lazy like me and wait long enough the rust will darken and cover the whole 'hub' evenly and is much less noticeable. Not so preferable on a new car though.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I have noticed that mine appear to have been painted from the factory. Eventually I imagine the paint will burn off & for the discs to go rusty. Probably after the first winter. I think the rust is more noticeable with spoked wheels.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's def the wheel design, it just leaves too much disk on show to the elements.

But Audi should have known this would happen and fitted some sort of thin spacer to cover the exposed sections.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Well if Audi can paint the callipers to the customers choice, then they should go that little extra and paint the brake rotor portion as well. I saw a 2015 MK3 and all the rotors were completely rusted. Shame as the car is generally very good, still room for improvements as you guys have pointed out.


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Had my 1st service today... dealer has agreed to paint my rusty wheel hubs under warranty.

Shame they couldn't do it today. Need to book it in again.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

F1_STAR said:


> Well if Audi can paint the callipers to the customers choice, then they should go that little extra and paint the brake rotor portion as well. I saw a 2015 MK3 and all the rotors were completely rusted. Shame as the car is generally very good, still room for improvements as you guys have pointed out.


Agreed!!!


----------

